# Wont let me pick him up



## Love_my_harley (Jul 7, 2014)

I just got my hedgehog Harley and he is awesome, He is 9-10 weeks old. For some reason he refuses to let me pick him up out of the cage even if I let him smell my hand first and go slow, but once I pick him up with a towel out of the cage he is perfectly fine with letting me handle him and pick him up off the floor. How do I fix this?


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just pick them up. Adella makes a fuss, curls into a complete ball. My hands had gotten used to being poked by now and it doesn't really hurt. You've also only had him for a few days, so he might not be used to you yet.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Yep, you pretty much just need to act confident and pick him up. A lot of hedgehogs don't actually like being picked up, but are fine once they are out.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I've only had my girl for over three weeks and for the first little while, she would just ball up. She hated being picked up. But you just kind of go with and pick them up. Your hands definitely get used to the pricks. The more I pick Penny up the less huffy she gets when it happens. Most of the time, I can pick her up and she just huffs a little, no balling anymore. Just keep at it!


----------

